# can anyone give me more info on this fish?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

Blue Amur/Taiwan Bitterling or Paracheilognathus himantegus

http://www.azgardens.com/p-1094-blue-amurtaiwan-bitterling.aspx

this is the only info i can find on them, the look very cool
-Matt


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

That is an excellent specimen in the photo. Looks like an easy fish to keep in medium-large tank. I would get at least 6 of them.

Here is two links from google search. The second one has pictures.

http://www.discoverlife.org/20/q?search=Paracheilognathus+himantegus

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=17743&sid=b47932561729fec9dc022ce02736a361


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow what an amazing looking species.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

These guys are really striking fish. One of my friends had a group in a 75G tank and the colors on the males were amazing when the water was good. They do get a bit on the larger size - I'd say 3-5" and they thrive best in colder, well oxygenated water, so that's something to consider if you get these guys.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats a nice fish, never heard of it though. any reasons why you chose that one? maybe we can help you find something else with similarities...


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am a Taiwanese and this is the fish I started my aquarium hobby with(well, assuming fishing dad's koi doesn't count), it's a fairly easy fish to keep although they probably do not like low PH environment(most rivers/streams in Taiwan are PH around 7 or above). 

The pic on AZ Garden is the best color you will see from that fish though, they are usually quite pale unless it's a mature male in the right environment. Btw, they lay eggs in claims...in case anyone is thinking about breeding them....)


----------

